# Where to get anti-bacteria meds



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey guys and gals,
I could've sworm that there where a lot of meds for dropsys. But for some reason, I can't seem to find any that I was familar with. There are all these new brands that makes me go huh?

Anyway, does any one know where I can buy a good anti-bacteria med to treat dropsy?

My daughter's betta seems to be getting it. I think that was my bad for not changing the water for the pass 3 weeks.

Thanks in advance.
Peter

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Both maracyns will treat dropsy successfully. You might want to check out a few betta forums because I'm sure the dosages will be a lot less then the regular dosages if my memory serves me correctly.

www.ultimatebettas.com

www.bettaforums.com

Good Luck!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

i found a discussion on UB as well regarding dropsy. Hope this helps
http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=17825&hl=dropsy

Me personally the rare time my guys do come down with it its only with Betta. They are extremely prone to getting it because of the conditions they are usually subjected to. IMHO Betta in general get sick very easily and their water changes cant really be missed...Hopefully you'll be able to pull the little guy out of it.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Fish Medication Selection Guide
Drs. Foster & Smith Educational Staff

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?N=2004&aid=1338

_* www.drsfostersmith.com _


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you, Kate, Cid.
I am familiar with Mardel brand. They are famous for being overly expensive and offer very little. But I order the Maracyns 2 anyway.
Hopefully that will help. Right now, I am just using salt to help get some fo the water out of him.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Thank you, Kate, Cid.
> I am familiar with Mardel brand. They are famous for being overly expensive and offer very little. But I order the Maracyns 2 anyway.
> Hopefully that will help. Right now, I am just using salt to help get some fo the water out of him.


Peter if you want to start the maracyns today you are welcome to come by and pick some up. Because of the goldfish I keep tons of it in stock.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Katalyst said:


> Peter if you want to start the maracyns today you are welcome to come by and pick some up. Because of the goldfish I keep tons of it in stock.


Just out of curiosity, has anyone ever tried going to their doctor for a prescription for meds intended for fish? I mean openly asking for them with that intent? Maracyn (Erythromycin) Maracyn 2 (Minocycline), Tetracycline are all standard anti-biotics, pretty sure I've taken most all of them at one point or another in my life.

Assuming the dosages match or are easily worked out, it's a boatload cheaper than the LFS.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Mr Fishies said:


> Just out of curiosity, has anyone ever tried going to their doctor for a prescription for meds intended for fish? I mean openly asking for them with that intent? Maracyn (Erythromycin) Maracyn 2 (Minocycline), Tetracycline are all standard anti-biotics, pretty sure I've taken most all of them at one point or another in my life.
> 
> Assuming the dosages match or are easily worked out, it's a boatload cheaper than the LFS.


I've gotten mine in the past from Feed Stores as well for a lot cheaper. You do have to have a scale to be able to measure out the correct dosages though.


----------

